# Hollywood’s for Jerry..



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey Jer, I loved every minute of this beat down! In fact I was almost regretting shooting the teal, we should have done a straight Hollywood lineup!


----------



## Papa Moses (Sep 27, 2018)

Epic pintail!! Congrats on the pile.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Here's a idea for a mount lol


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

Nice


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

JerryH said:


> Here's a idea for a mount lol


Iv actually got 3 in the freezer from a different hunt I'm gonna have a dead hang done on some barn wood...


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

goosefreak said:


> Iv actually got 3 in the freezer from a different hunt I'm gonna have a dead hang done on some barn wood...


Where does one display such a mount?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

You know we really take the spoonies for granted here in Utah. Guys in some of the other states go absolutely crazy when you post a photo of a pile of prime drake spoonies. They just don't get a chance to see or shoot them. Definitely not my favorite duck to shoot or look at for that matter, but they are cool little ducks nonetheless....8)


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Here's another example. It would look really cool with a Sitka boot!


Last week burn em down lol


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I can even put a picture of a silver Utah style airboat next to the mount so that when people see it they say, “oh, makes sense. He’s an airboat hunter” 

Jokes on them!!

But really, mallards are okay. It’s been fun shooting different ducks, I needed a break from the constant greenhead limits


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Hell ya!

Those Florida style boats are king now. A guy can pile 70 on one of those. 

I've taken your brother's uncle inlaw out many times. I told him if you shoot a spoonie your walking back.:smile:


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

JerryH said:


> Hell ya!
> 
> Those Florida style boats are king now. A guy can pile 70 on one of those.
> 
> I've taken your brother's uncle inlaw out many times. I told him if you shoot a spoonie your walking back.


You talking about Ron?


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

The one and only.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

So this being the last week. We here on the forum have high expectations for you two. You started off with a boom. Cans, greenies and a cinnamon here and there. But the last couple of weeks you've let your standards falter a little. I hope you take this pep talk to heart. Get back on track and finish this week with greatness and pride. We know you have it in you and we are expecting a better pic than the last two. Lets get out there and scout and put this thing together. We all have faith in you to finish with pride! ;-)


----------



## OverTheEdge (Sep 12, 2013)

Even Paddler is killing mallards this week! ;-)


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I have intentionally stopped targeting mallards unless I have a hunt just fall in my lap..

I have half a mind to do a 21 or 28 drake ******* pile just in spite..

And Paddler, a mount like that will be packaged and shipped to your doorstep..


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Well if that is what you choose to do we'll have to respect that. We see to be in some sort of spoonie invasion. 

Scouting the last couple days doesn't look overall great


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

OverTheEdge said:


> Even Paddler is killing mallards this week! ;-)


Only because I can't find any wild ducks. Killed one today with the 20 gauge WW Xpert 6's at almost 40 yards with a skeet choke. Well, didn't really kill it, but it's dead now. Coulda shot a spoonie or two, but a man has to draw the line somewhere.;-) Seriously, if they tasted good and didn't have a mercury warning, I'd shoot them. Late season they're a pretty duck.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I learned early in the season that it was going to be an up and down mallard year so, I took the time to do what I’ve been wanting to do for a long while now and that was to explore new areas and target different ducks. I’m glad I chose that route, iv now got something to specifically prepare for next season. 

I’ll always be a mallard killer but, I’m planning on being a little more diverse in what I target. Iv shot so much green that iv gone color blind.. However, mallards doing it in the decoys is like taking recreational viagra. 

If I’m shooting bootlips it’s because I’m 95% lazy.. I’m ready for the season to be over and start prepping for next season.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

I had an awesome shoot Saturday and thought I could replicate it today....would have been less painful to stay home and put my wiener in a vise.
To add insult to injury I got back-doored by four honkers that came in low and slow. Didn’t even know they were there until I heard that sickening warning honk as I sat up with binoculars in hand to scan opposite horizon and unknowingly flared them.
Dumb, dumb,dumb.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm trying to decide whether I want to go layout in a snow storm or not. Not my idea of a great time. I know I'll regret it if I don't go.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

JerryH said:


> I'm trying to decide whether I want to go layout in a snow storm or not. Not my idea of a great time. I know I'll regret it if I don't go.


Go.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

JerryH said:


> I'm trying to decide whether I want to go layout in a snow storm or not. Not my idea of a great time. I know I'll regret it if I don't go.


Wife said more geese came into the field yesterday. So I'm just hoping for more to come and a nice snow day to call in sick haha. Had some of my best goose shoots on snow days!! You know soon as you don't go, you'll find out after that you missed out on the best day of the season.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Well gave it a go. Found a spot I could hunt a panel instead of a layout. The storm hit and I'm out of coffee so I pulled the plug early. Had a couple of fumbles but managed to get a few. First Widg of the year. He came in whistling a tune to pretty not to shoot. 

Hopefully Thursday is better?


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

JerryH said:


> Well gave it a go. Found a spot I could hunt a panel instead of a layout. The storm hit and I'm out of coffee so I pulled the plug early. Had a couple of fumbles but managed to get a few. First Widg of the year. He came in whistling a tune to pretty not to shoot.
> 
> Hopefully Thursday is better?


Better than sitting on the couch Jerry! Nice shoot!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I made a trip up North this morning, mostly to look around. I didn't see a single duck in any direction. I drove the boat around for an hour and a half glassing and it was dead meat. I didn't drop a decoy in the water today.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> I made a trip up North this morning, mostly to look around. I didn't see a single duck in any direction. I drove the boat around for an hour and a half glassing and it was dead meat. I didn't drop a decoy in the water today.


Hey Rob, I just noticed you are no longer at the Bay.

Nice shoot, Jer. Pretty civilized hunt if you ask me.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

paddler said:


> Hey Rob, I just noticed you are no longer at the Bay.


Nope, I got the hell out of there.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Good news! 

Talked to the state guys. They will be releasing new fresh birds for this last week of the season!!:smile:


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> I made a trip up North this morning, mostly to look around. I didn't see a single duck in any direction. I drove the boat around for an hour and a half glassing and it was dead meat. I didn't drop a decoy in the water today.


I could have told you that. It's like a bomb went off. We didn't even see a freaking coot. We were like what the hell!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Seems like there should be birds on the Spur. Any open water up there?


----------

